# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even Voorstellen

## KGroten

Hallo ik ben Karel. Ik heb mij aangemeld op dit forum eigenlijk als een soort belangenbehartiger van mijn verstandelijk gehandicapte dochter. Ik heb wat vragen over de behandeling van Lieke en haar toekomst en me daarom op dit forum ingeschreven. Ik weet niet of dit de juiste plek is, maar wellicht kunnen mensen mij van hieruit verder helpen als dit niet het juiste forum is. Ik hoor het graag.

Groeten,

Karel

----------


## Pucketybusan

Hallo,

Ik ben Iemie,

Door omstandigheden.......lukt het mij niet om in te loggen. Ik ben nu Pucketybusan/alias Iemie.
Ik heb mij een aantal jaren geleden al aangemeld bij Feochromocytoom.

Groeten, Pucktybusan/aliasIemie

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Karel, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Je kunt altijd je vragen hier op het forum kwijt, ook over je dochter. Ik zou ze bij de rubriek Algemeen zetten. Dan kunnen andere forumleden reageren en je wellicht verder helpen.

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Iemie, 

Volgens mij hebben wij via de mail contact gehad en is het nu opgelost.

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## ingridwouterson

Ik zie niet waar ik kan inloggen en aar ik mij kan voorstellen?

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Ingrid,

Je moet wel ingelogd zijn als je dit bericht hebt kunnen plaatsen. Je kunt je bij de rubriek Even voorstellen alsnog voorstellen.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

